# Old video of Tai Chi fight



## charyuop (Jun 17, 2007)

Sorry if this was already posted and sorry also coz I cannot provide the name of the fighters not the styles involved. This is an old video, quality kinda poor, of a match Tai Chi Vs Wrestling...by what I gather won by the Tai Chi fighter (I would call him Master, but not sure if he is one...maybe XS can recognize him ;P ).


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 17, 2007)

I don't recognize either.


----------



## mjd (Jun 17, 2007)

Kinda hard to tell who is who if you ask me.


----------



## TaiChiTJ (Jun 17, 2007)

I think this is the footage of Master Huang,  the famous White Crane master from Malaysia who later became a student of Cheng Man Ching. 


http://www.singongtaichi.com/yso.html


----------



## brianlkennedy (Jun 18, 2007)

The two guy's family names as given on the Youtube blurb are Hwang (&#40643;&#24615;&#36066 and Liao (&#24278;&#24291;&#25104. Yeah, like TaijiTJ mentioned, this--if I am remembering right--was one of the "big showdowns" in Malaysia. I think Robert Smith mentions this fight in Masters and Methods. 

Most of these kind of "historic fights" are, for a variety of reasons, utterly inconclusive. 

take care,
Brian


----------

